# New monitor for photo editing and gaming



## Sartor (May 26, 2013)

Hi

I’m looking for a new monitor for photo editing and casual gaming.
My current monitor is a 20” Samsung SyncMaster 2032BW (approx. 5 years old) with terrible viewing angels (and possible bad colors too).

I’m looking for a monitor around 24” preferable in 16:10 format (1920x1200).
I do not think I will buy a calibration tool, so color out-of-the-box must be ok.

I have been looking at the Dell U2412M which seems to fulfill my needs and in general gets good reviews for casual photo editing.
As far as I can see the U2412M has been on the marked for almost two years now, so there's probably a newer/better monitor on the market by now in the same price-range. 

Do you have any suggestions/advise towards different monitors with good image quality for the money?
My budget is around 300€.


----------



## kaihp (May 27, 2013)

Sartor said:


> I have been looking at the Dell U2412M which seems to fulfill my needs and in general gets good reviews for casual photo editing.



I just bought exactly the U2412M about a month ago (it's getting increasingly harder to find a 16:10 monitor these days). I connect it through DisplayPort to my Lenovo laptop, and it looks real good.

SO far I have just used the calibration values suggested in this review:
Brightness	43
Contrast 75
Skarphed: 50 (not sure what the correct term is in English)
Gamma PC
R 97
G 92
B 94

HTH.


----------



## CANONisOK (May 27, 2013)

I recently picked up the U2413. Great color out of the box, display port out for daisy-chaining displays, and USB 3.0. I'm not sure how close the price is in your region to your stated target, but depending on your employer you might be able to get one via Employee Purchase Program for a good discount.


----------



## Sartor (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback.

The U2413 does look great, but unfortunately the price is almost double of the U2412M and I find it difficult to justify the price jump since I won’t be needing the wider colour space (Adobe RGB).


----------

